# Trolling Lead Core Line On Pymatuning???



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

Does anyone have any recommendations for trolling lead core line and hot-n-tots on Pymatuning ,I am considering purchasing a Trolling Rod and Reel and I am hearing lead core work's ok on Pyma, I have never trolled before and I am not sure on how to rig it ... like how much line to put out for how deep you want to troll, How much mono do you reccomend to tie onto the lead core ???... any reccomendations on hot-n-tots or shad rap or wally divers colors ..Thanks for any help ???


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

Fish-On,

I saw this up before and though someone with more knowledge of Pymy might answer... I'll give it a shot, though-I've trolled lead there a couple of times.

First segmented lead core is what you are after. Either 2, 3 or 4 colors of 18# test leadcore line (30' per color) will be your most useful for the 16' to 24' depths you will probably target. I'd spool it on a Diawa SG27LC (linecounter) or Okuma Convector (20 or 30 size) linecounter. You can get away without a linecounter reel, but they are handy for counting out how much backer you are running out. Basically find a depth you want to work and a speed you want to work and try to follow the contour. You can adjust line out or speed to compensate for depth changes (you will get the hang of bumping the throttle to adjust for a hump or reduction in depth). Good lure choices are (local fav) HotnTot, Reef Runner Deep Little Rippers and Ripshads, and possibly the best (because they tend to run great from 1 to 5 MPH) are Shad Raps (SR 5 or SR7 or the SSR-suspending model).

There are some great articles out there to shorten the curve on learning how to troll lead core. The best ones I know of are on www.thenextbite.com
Click on the "articles" tab at the top and then do a search for "lead core". Should put you right on it. Good luck. For some reason, fishing lead core is addicting. I now have 10 rods/reels with 2 to 10 colors (and I'm thinking of adding more!

Tim

Edit: I gave the wrong directions on how to nav to the articles on leadcore. This link is to the first of a 3-part series by keith Kavajecz entitled "Trolling in Control"-it's a good read. At the article's end, you can click a link to go to the next part. BTW-good colors can range from natural shad/craw colors to firetiger. Let the fish tell you what they want.

http://www.thenextbite.com/site/article.cfm?owner=F5B611D6-4BDB-4556-81141F2CC2091F66


----------

